# new vac



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thinking about a new vac...who makes the best one for drywall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4BkP9Oey8Y


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What are you currently using?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Rigid last forever but are kinda bulky. Sears has a decent compact model I use with my PC( Bags are pricey though).


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Starmix (German made), I use it on the PC when sanding. Mine is about 9 years old and still going strong. When and if it dies I will get another.


----------

